# envoi et réception de mails impossible



## barbette (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre, alors que je n'ai rien fait, mail ma planté alors que j'en ai un besoin crucial en ce moment, (attente de réponses a des annonces).
Cela dure depuis ce matin.
La fenêtre qui s'affiche me dit "impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur free", alors que je n'ai que lui , et les mails se retrouvent dans la boite d'envoi, Je m'en suis envoyé un, et il apparaît bien dans les messages envoyés.


De plus je suis obligée de forcer à quitter car sinon il refuse.
Depuis quelques temps, mail me demandait un mot de passe, chose que je n'ai jamais paramètrée, je refusais systématiquement et la fenêtre disparaissait.
Peut-être que je me suis trompée et que j'ai cliqué sur accepter, mais de toute façon je n'ai jamais rentré de mot de passe pour mail, alors je n'y comprends rien.
Que dois je faire, cela viens t-il de chez free ou bien de mon ordinateur(imac alu 24"2,4gh) de 10/2007 sous léopard.
Sachant que je ne suis pas la mamie du cantal, mais des landes, ce qui n'est pas mieux.
J'en appelle à votre bon coeur et a vos connaissances, pour me tirer d'embarras.
Merci d'avance à ceux qui auraient la solution et le temps, de se pencher sur mon cas.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Vous avez obligatoirement un mot de passe sur mail. Il ne s'agit pas d'un mot de passe pour le logiciel mais votre mot de passe de messagerie.


----------



## barbette (24 Février 2012)

Bonsoir Powerdom,

Si c'est cela je ne sais pas, lorsque je vais sur la messagerie, je n'ai jamais besoin de rentrer un mot de passe, il doit être en mémoire.
Ce n'est pas moi qui est paramétré la boite mail.Et la personne qui l'a fait n'est plus là.
Je ne sais pas comment faire, oui je sais, vous devez penser que je suis vraiment très nulle, il doit y avoir un nom spécial sur les forums pour les gens comme moi
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment sans n'avoir rien changer, cela ne fonctionne plus.
Mais avec les conseils des uns et des autres, et si une solution existe, je peux  essayer de me débrouiller pour que cela refonctionne comme auparavant.
Si quelqu'un est disponible en ce sens,  grand merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Février 2012)

le mot de passe de ta messagerie est normalement fournit par ton FAI ( tu dois avoir une feuille avec un identifiant et un mot de passe) sinon tu téléphone à ton FAI pour qu'il te le communique.

Le mot de passe de messagerie c'est aussi celui que tu utilise si tu utilises ta boite de messagerie en webmail


----------



## barbette (25 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

@ Lepetitpiero,

Je ne me sert pas de la messagerie webmail de free, uniquement de mail sur imac, free indique clairement que le mot de passe qui me sert pour accéder à mon compte sur free, n'est pas le même que pour la messagerie mail du mac.
Je ne sais pas comment accéder aux paramétrages de la messagerie sur mon ordinateur, pour vérifier le mot de passe, ou éventuellement supprimer mon adresse et la refaire.
Est ce que cela serait une solution fiable?

merci de votre aide.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Février 2012)

normalemnt le mot de passe sur ton compte free en ligne est celui de ta messagerie. voir là pour la config http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html


----------



## barbette (25 Février 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Alors, j'ai mis le mot de passe, j'ai reçu des mails, par contre ça ne marche plus, dans les paramètres de la messagerie mail, cela m'indique que free est déconnecté!!!
Je dois toujours forcer à quitter pour fermer mail.
Je n'y comprends rien, avant de mettre le mot de passe, smtp free n'était pas indiqué déconnecté, même si rien ne fonctionnait.
Que faire, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du problème et surtout la solution, pour y remédier.
Parce que là, je nage complètement je dirais même plus, je coule.S O S sauvez moi SVP!!!Si vous le pouvez....
Ahhh, il y a du mieux, mail accepte de quitter sans le forcer, par contre il me demande sans arrêt le mot de passe et il me le refuse!!!!Et c'est le bon, free me l'a envoyer par mail.smtp toujours noté déconnecté.
Donc toujours en panne de messagerie à l'envoi comme à la réception. 
A l'envoi la petite roue grise tourne devant boite d'envoi, mais ça ne part pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Février 2012)

Je ne suis pas chez free donc difficile de te guider. A mon avis au niveau du smtp tu dois mettre en utilisateur ton adresse free sans l'extension @free.fr puis dessous le mot de passe ( si nécessaire) pas de ssl sinon essaye sans mot de passe au niveau du smtp... par contre il en faut un pour la réception


----------



## barbette (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Encore moi, tout est normal dans les paramétrages de l'application MAIL de mon imac.
Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, est qu'il n'y a personne qui ait eu ce même problème??
Et surtout qui s'en soit sorti!
 A bientôt de vous lire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h13 ----------

Je viens d'aller sur la boite mail de free par le web, et à ma grande surprise, il me demande de me connecter  au webmail beta, qui semble être zimbra.
Je n'ai pas demandé à changer de messagerie, voilà ce qui  m'est proposé, mais il refuse mon mot de passe donné par free. il m'indique login ou mot de passe incorrects2,le deux doit correspondre au nombre d'essai que j'ai fait.

CONNEXION AU WEBMAIL Beta
Nom d'utilisateur:	 @free.fr
Mot de passe:	

La procédure de synchronisation des boîtes mails peut dans certains cas ne pas avoir fonctionné comme nous l'espérions. S'offrent à vous 2 méthodes de synchronisation :
l'une via un client IMAP évolué, votre ancien compte mail étant temporairement accessible en IMAP sur le serveur imap2-g25.free.fr. (Cf Tutoriel)
retenter la synchronisation via nos outils en cochant la case ci-dessous avant de valider : 
(patientez ensuite quelques instants afin d'obtenir le résultat de la synchronisation...
Attention : Certains mails peuvent être dédoublés) 
 Je souhaite resynchroniser ma boîte mail
CARNETS D'ADRESSES
Les carnets d'adresses (contacts) sont propres à IMP (à l'ancien webmail).
Il est normal qu'ils ne soient pas présents sur Zimbra.
Si vous souhaitez utiliser notre procédure d'import des contacts présents sur votre compte imp, cocher la case ci-dessous:
 Je souhaite resynchroniser mes contacts
FILTRES
Les filtres mis en place via mfilter.free.fr ne sont pas fonctionnels avec l'architecture Zimbra. Vous devez les refaire avec les outils de filtrage proposés par Zimbra.
NOTE
L'architecture mail Zimbra de Free est indépendante de la société Zimbra.
La société Zimbra ne fait aucun support pour les usagers de ce webmail
Voilà ou j'en suis c'est à s'arracher les cheveux!


----------



## Powerdom (26 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je pense que pour le moment le mieux sera de peut être supprimer le compte de mail et de le recréer. 
Mail préf. / compte puis on sélectionne le compte voulu et on clic sur le petit bouton - en bas. Ensuite clic sur le petit bouton + pour le recréer.


----------



## barbette (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

@ powerdom 

Voilà, j'ai fait exactement ce que vous m'avez indiquez, en réutilisant les mêmes références (adresse et mot de passe) et bien ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai perdu tous mes mails , mais il n'y avait rien d'important.
Par contre dans les paramétrages le port qui était 110 est devenu 995, et le ssl est coché, alors que ce n'était pas le cas auparavant cela s'est fait de façon automatique.
Là vraiment, je n'y comprends strictement rien, il est indiqué que le serveur free est déconnecté!!
J'ai comme l'impression que je ne suis plus  reconnue chez free.....

A L'AIDE , A L'AIDE SVP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------

PS et mail continu de m'afficher une fenêtre me demandant le mot de passe du serveur smtp qu'il me refuse systématiquement!!!!


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

et ici vous arrivez à vous connecter ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




barbette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> @ powerdom
> 
> mail continu de m'afficher une fenêtre me demandant le mot de passe du serveur smtp qu'il me refuse systématiquement!!!!



C'est donc que ce n'est pas le bon. Respectez bien la casse. (majuscule/minuscule) attention ce que vous prenez pour un 0 est peut être un O.


----------



## barbette (27 Février 2012)

bonjour, 

oui j'arrive a me connecter, mais je me retrouve sur une messagerie dont je vous ia mis le détail sur le mail précédant, je ne sais pas ce que c'est

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------

alors là, c'est la meilleure!!!!
j'ai rentré mon identifiant et mon mot de passe sur cette messagerie et là, bingo!!!!
je suis sur cette fameuse messagerie qui s'appelle zimbra, je ne sais pas si cela fonctionne je vais tester.


----------



## pot (27 Février 2012)

Une amie a un problème similaire sur Macbook pro, version Léopard avec compte Gmail.
Récupération et envois sans problèmes en webmail.
Sous Mail, à chaque démarrage de l'application il demande le mot de passe alors que la case retenir le mot de passe est cochée et, désormais, ne reçois plus les messages.
Sous Entourage, pas de réception ni d'envoi (erreur - 3260, authentification).
Enlevé les comptes et les aie recréés dans les deux logiciels à n'en plus pouvoir, essayé toutes les options sans résultat. FAI : Free.
Merci pour toute idée.


----------



## barbette (27 Février 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, ai je fait une manip par inadvertance, en allant sur free? Ce qui m'aurait basculée automatiquement sur cette messagerie zimbra, et fichu le chaos. 
Maintenant mon souci sera sans doute de m'en débarrasser, pour récupérer celle de free.
A voir......
Je viens d'envoyer deux mails, j'attends les réponses pour confirmer si cela fonctionne!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------

Bon, je viens d'appeler les personnes à qui j'ai envoyer les mails, elles n'ont rien reçus par contre j'ai demandé a l'une de me répondre pour vérifier si cela fonctionnait en réception, ça marche, je reçois, ça me saoule cette situation.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

N'ayant pas de compte chez Free, je ne peux hélas pas aider plus dans ce imbroglio.

Courage...

Pierre


----------



## Powerdom (27 Février 2012)

Quel est votre fournisseur d'accès ? C'est free ?


----------



## barbette (27 Février 2012)

oui je suis chez free et jusqu'à il y a 4 jours tout allait très bien et subitement plus rienimpossible d'envoyer et recevoir mes mails


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Je ne vous oublie pas....

Comme j'ai une adresse free (que je n'ai jamais utilisée) je viens de faire le test chez moi. j'arrive au même résultat que vous. il refuse mon mot de passe et refuse d'envoyer sans mot de passe ???
je cherche et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## barbette (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour Powerdom,

Grand merci à vous, apparemment je ne suis pas la seule naufragée free où mail, ne sachant pas lequel des deux est responsable.


----------



## Crismac (28 Février 2012)

barbette a dit:


> Bonjour Powerdom,
> 
> Grand merci à vous, apparemment je ne suis pas la seule naufragée free où mail, ne sachant pas lequel des deux est responsable.



Il est courant que Mail redemande le mot de passe du fournisseur d'accés  internet, mais en principe il suffit de le renter pour pouvoir continuer. Mais normalement même si vous avez pas Mail, vous pouvez consulter et expédier des mails directement par free.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

Parfois, il suffit de régler ce problème depuis le WebMail directement, il est conseillé de passer le compte en IMAP
ou (et) de refaire le compte dans Mail : http://www.myiblog.fr/2011/06/16/configurer-un-compte-mail-free-avec-un-mac/


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Crismac a dit:


> Il est courant que Mail redemande le mot de passe du fournisseur d'accés  internet, mais en principe il suffit de le renter pour pouvoir continuer. Mais normalement même si vous avez pas Mail, vous pouvez consulter et expédier des mails directement par free.



Sauf que moi j'ai bien du le rentrer 10 fois. J'imagine que Barbette également.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




ificti a dit:


> Parfois, il suffit de régler ce problème depuis le WebMail directement, il est conseillé de passer le compte en IMAP
> ou (et) de refaire le compte dans Mail : http://www.myiblog.fr/2011/06/16/configurer-un-compte-mail-free-avec-un-mac/



Pop imap, compte détruit refait en automatique, en manuel, avec mot de passe sur smtp, sans mot de passe, j'ai à peu près tout essayé. 
Je l'ai même testé avec thunderbird. 
Sans succès. Free refuse le mot de passe. 
Le pop ou l'imap fonctionne, mais impossible d'envoyer quoi que ce soit. 
Dans mon cas ce n'est pas grave je n'utilise pas mon mail free. 

Pour le moment je ne peux pas conseiller grand chose à Barbette, sauf à se créer une adresse gmail ou Yahoo....
Mais son FAI free acceptera t-il le smtp de Yahoo ou gmail ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h32 ----------




Crismac a dit:


> vous pouvez consulter et expédier des mails directement par free.



Oui mais c'est chiant et moche. Et puis si un logiciel est fait pour ça autant l'utiliser !


----------



## barbette (29 Février 2012)

bonjour,

je reviens vous voir, le problème a changé, maintenant la case envoyé de mail est grisé, je ne peux donc pas envoyer, par contre je reçois.
je n'y comprends rien, je peux me connecter sur mon compte chez free, avec mes identifiants habituels, je leur ai envoyé un mail (au service assistance )détaillant mes problèmes, , ils m'ont répondu en me redemandant quel était mon problème!
je crois que je vais changé de messagerie,, mais là, j'aurais besoin d'aide car je ne sais pas comment faire et je voudrais aussi virer leur messagerie zimbra, sur laquelle je me suis retrouvée je ne sais trop comment et qui de toute façon ne fonctionne pas,j'ai testée espérant que ça me dépannerait.
donc, si quelqu'un avait le temps et le désir de m'aider pour configurer nouvelle adresse de messagerie sur mail, je lui en serait bien reconnaissante car je ne vois plus que cette solution pour sortir de cet imbroglio.


----------



## barbette (2 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il n'y a plus personne?
Hélas,  je suis toujours en plan avec ma messagerie mail, ne sachant plus que faire, j'avais espéré que l'un de vous aurait trouvé la solution de mon énigme.
Sans doute est ce trop complexe, faut-il dans ce cas que je fasse remettre l'ordinateur à zéro, je veux dire, en l'état originel (neuf) en allant chez Apple.
Je suis encore sous léopard avec un imac alu 24" 2,4GHz d'octobre 2007, j'en profiterais pour le passer sous le nouvel os qui doit sortir cette année, est ce une bonne idée qui pourrait régler mon problème?
Merci à ceux qui ont essayé de m'aider.


----------



## pot (3 Mars 2012)

Je ne pense pas que le fonctionnement de l'appareil soit en cause, même s'il est possible qu'il y ait une erreur système, mais pour mon amie, on a réparé les autoristaions, puis le disque (deux fois) et le problème reste le même, je pense qu'il faut insister auprès de Free pour voir ce qu'ils peuvent faire.


----------



## barbette (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens vos annoncer la bonne nouvelle, enfin tout est rentré dans l'ordre après plus de 15 jours de panne.
J'en avais marre de chercher à réparer, j'ai donc laisser tomber, et miracle, tout est revenu et refonctionne parfaitement, et mail a cessé de me demander un mot de passe.
Je ne saurais jamais ce qui c'est passer.
Voilà, tout fini bien! 
Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

tant mieux. je pense que c'est un souci technique du à free... A notre niveau nous n'y pouvions rien.


----------



## barbette (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Oui effectivement je me suis bien rendu compte que le problème semblait insoluble, même par les AS qui surf sur ce génial forum. 
Grand merci à ceux qui ont répondu à mon appel au secours.
Bonne continuation à tous.


----------

